# [EVDL] C32536 Siemens 60HP Premium Efficiency Induction Motor controller question



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've found a couple of these listed on ebay, and am wondering what 
kind of controller will work with them.


If I picked up a zilla, would it work? Or is there a specific 
controller I need to look for (someone had mentioned when I asked if 
this was a suitable motor, that it required a special controller)

I would like to get a decent sized motor, and this seems to be more 
than suitable for my needs. It will either be going into a 1997 
Mitsubishi Eclipse Spyder (convertible) or a 1966 Ford F100 P/U. Both 
are a little on the heavy side, but are the extra vehicles I have 
available for conversion (unless I talk my sister out of her Dakota 
with the warped heads)

Any info/tips on places to find motors (I live near central valley, 
california, specifically Sutters mill) and other parts would also be 
appreciated.

~Jon

_______________________________________________
General EVDL support: http://evdl.org/help/
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archives: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Some of these motors are produced from a custom electric motor production
facility in Cincinnati OH. I actually applied for an internship there as I'm
attending the University of Cincinnati, but apparently they didn't want
someone with a high interest in electric vehicles and electric motors :\.
Sorry i don't have any better information. The ones they said they made were
between 150HP and a few thousand HP, so the ones your talking about didn't
come from here. I do know that they have a sales "team" composed of
engineers, perhaps you can trick them into speccing out the equipment for
you even though you are buying it elsewhere.

-Marc

On Mon, Aug 18, 2008 at 6:34 AM, Jon Bishop


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > I've found a couple of these listed on ebay, and am wondering what
> > kind of controller will work with them.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It wouldn't work and you certainly wouldn't be able to fit it in a
spyder. You need a DC motor like these
http://www.evsource.com/tls_motors.php

On Mon, Aug 18, 2008 at 3:34 AM, Jon Bishop


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I've found a couple of these listed on ebay, and am wondering what
> > kind of controller will work with them.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't want DC, as I feel regen is important (I travel from 1800' 
down to almost sea level, daily, lots of ups and downs on my 26 mile 
drive, if I can regen on the big hills, it'll help with range) and I 
don't see why it wouldn't fit in an eclipse (not an MR2, which is much 
smaller) as it doesn't *appear* any larger than a DOHC longblock... 
Also, this AC motor is available for under a grand. If it truly 
wouldn't fit, I would just go with plan b, the '66 p/u. It's got a 
huge inline6, which this should easily replace. So, I didn't realize 
the zilla was DC only. Is there a good AC controller available?

~Jon



> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> 
> > It wouldn't work and you certainly wouldn't be able to fit it in a
> > spyder. You need a DC motor like these
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

It is a frame 364ts motor, it weighs somewhere between 600 and
1000lbs. Some people have have successfully used industrial AC motors
and controllers to power their EVs. The EV album is down right now so
I can't find you a link, but I seem to recall it being a Jeep type
vehicle with a 30Hp ABB, an industrial AC controller and a high
voltage battery pack (400V+).

Best results would be had using one of Victors AC offerings
(http://www.metricmind.com/) but they're also quite expensive.



On Tue, Aug 19, 2008 at 10:07 PM, Jon Bishop
<[email protected]> wrote:
> I don't want DC, as I feel regen is important (I travel from 1800'
> down to almost sea level, daily, lots of ups and downs on my 26 mile
> drive, if I can regen on the big hills, it'll help with range) and I
> don't see why it wouldn't fit in an eclipse (not an MR2, which is much
> smaller) as it doesn't *appear* any larger than a DOHC longblock...
> Also, this AC motor is available for under a grand. If it truly
> wouldn't fit, I would just go with plan b, the '66 p/u. It's got a
> huge inline6, which this should easily replace. So, I didn't realize
> the zilla was DC only. Is there a good AC controller available?
>
> ~Jon
>
>


> Peter Gabrielsson wrote:
> >
> >> It wouldn't work and you certainly wouldn't be able to fit it in a
> >> spyder. You need a DC motor like these
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 19 Aug 2008 at 22:07, Jon Bishop wrote:
> 
> > I don't want DC, as I feel regen is important ...
> 
> ...


----------

